#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Thuiskapster Gezocht

## bouchragiechel

HOI ALLEMAAL

WIJ(EEN PAAR ZUSSEN) ZIJN DRINGEND OP ZOEK NAAR EEN ERVAREN THUISKAPSTER DIE BIJ ONS IN DENHAAG ONZE HAREN WIL DOEN VOOR ZATERDAG 20 NOVEMBER.
HEB JE ERVARING EN WOON JE IN DE BUURT DAN KAN JE ONS MAILEN OP:[email protected] .com
ALVAST BEDANKT

----------

